# Questions - want answers ASAP



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

This is not an emergency, more like something that I would really like to know, and soon!

My doe is on day 148, and she is doing things that seem to be pre-labor symptoms, such as:

Not eating much
Vulva opened more than usual
Udder tighter


BUT, her legs are not posty... Do they always get posty? Also, what labor signs should I look for? 

She all the sudden does not want me to feel her ligs, I would assume that it because they are so deep it's really really hard to feel them all the way down there. I can reach around her tailhead completely, too.

These are the things I have on hand for kidding:

towels
puppy pads
1% iodine for cords
lube
OB gloves that go up to shoulders
CDT stuff
syringes
tube feeding things


Anything else I should get?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Hair dryer 

Especially if it is cold in your area


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, it's cold. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Animals can be all over the map when it comes to birthing. I never count on the regular signs because they don't always happen. Females can go from no signs at all to extreme obvious signs. Once you know your goat, you will see those subtle signs that are usually unique to each goat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Some does give you several signs but not all do. Some of my girls get posty & some dont.
They just have to keep us on our toes.

It's the 7% iodine you need in case it was a typo.

Some will stand while delivering.
If she lays down she will grunt, maybe put her nose in the air.
When a rear leg goes straight out perpendicular to her body she is serious. Expect kids within a few minutes.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I couldn't find 7%! I tried! The bottle said for dipping cords...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I always keep some dental floss in my pocket, that away if a cord severs too short you can tie it off, or if it's too long and you need to shorten it, you can tie it with floss then use your fingernails to cut it off so it's shorter. We've had a kid lose a lot of blood through his cord before so it comes in handy sometimes 

Are you in a selenium deficient area? We are, and we give Bo-Se or Selenium E gel after the baby has nursed. 

Oh, and a camera...never forget the camera lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I WILL NOT forget the camera! In fact, I was going to just keep the camera out there for those "emergencies". lol

Thanks you all so much! 

Also, when do you think she might kid?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you can reach all the way around the tailhead without feeling the ligs at all, she should kid sometime within the next 12 hours, probably less. I have found ligaments to be the most reliable sign, at least in the 7 kiddings I have been through.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Her ligs are still there and pretty hard, but they are just so low that I can barely get ahold of them. I have had people say less than 12 hours before, but that was last night.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I keep the dosage cups from old cough syrup in my birthing bag for dipping. Also good for teat dip after milking. 

You should also have an infant nasal bulb on hand for sucking out mouths and noses if they are clogged, and never hurts to have yer thermometer in easy reach.

If this is your first kidding here's a little info no on told me; there will be more amniotic fluid than you could ever imagine. I swear to god Peg could have filled a kiddie pool! I started to think it was all fluid 'cause there was no way she had room left for babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.

Everyone has great advice


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Her ligs are still there and pretty hard, but they are just so low that I can barely get ahold of them. I have had people say less than 12 hours before, but that was last night.


IME, that's 12 hours after the ligaments are _gone_ gone - you can't feel them at all.
That will probably happen pretty soon.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I got some pics for you all to judge by, what do you think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

goats kid on their own time clock..lol...we wait and wait and wait and as soon as we fall asleep the kid..lol....She sounds close...everything will be fine...relax..breath and be there for her if you can...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! Actually, I'm hardly nervous at all! I am just excited!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The iodine at feed store is called Triodine 7.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

What do you all think? Is she really posty, or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

In my opinion, she does look posty! It will be soon! Happy Kidding!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ahh! How soon?! How do I know when she is in labor? I should post another just to be sure:


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My FF showed absolutely no signs other than a half full bag until she was literally in "hard, screaming" labor! It was all over in under 2 hours (single doeling) and was amazing!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, not very posty at all anymore, but should I stay up and check through the night?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I've had does that showed none of the usual signs at all before kidding. Then others that would be showing every single sign for hours before they kidded! Every doe is different. Yes, I would check her every few hours through the night. When ours start looking really close I usually just take a book out and stay with them. (we have a light in out kidding pen) Happy kidding!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Got kids yet? She sure looks posty in that first pic, and see her "topline" is raised near the tailhead. How exciting!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I slept through the night again. Oopsies. I'm a VERY hard sleeper...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So no babies yet??


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know yet, honestly! I have to lug myself all the way out there in the freezing cold in a bit.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Lol imagine she went into labor 10 min after you fell asleep


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, she probably did. Okay, time to get up.

_*UGHARRREJGJOEKHDI!!!*_

Okay, now I have to go to the barn...


----------



## black-smith (Jan 20, 2011)

Any babies???


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Nope, no babies. No signs of impending labor either. Send some Irish Luck this way!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, and we are on day 149. Maybe she'll wait till tomorrow!

Hmmm... should I worry? Don't Nigis usually kid on day 145?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

My boer doe kidded on 163ish 

Crazy goats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had does go anywhere from 143 to 152... she'll give them up when she's ready, and she's likely holding onto them longer because she knows how bad you want those babies


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, good! I will continue to give updates if anything EVER happens! I'm beginning to question if I will ever actually have a goat give birth.

What are the signs of early labor? I have heard all of the signs of "impending labor", but no actual labor signs that seem very distinct, if you know what I mean.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Some does give you several signs but not all do. Some of my girls get posty & some dont.
> They just have to keep us on our toes.
> 
> It's the 7% iodine you need in case it was a typo.
> ...


These are good signs right here.
Especially the leg going out part


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, she does that nose in the air thing almost every time she lies down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is hanging in there, isn't she.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, she can't hold onto them forever...anyway, if she does, she'll be the first goat I ever heard of that did!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

As of now: She is losing what I think is her mucous plug. St. Patrick babies here you come!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

AHH! How exciting! I LOVE Sat. Patties Day Babies!!! My Uncle had a doe kid on St. Patrick's Day. She had doe/buck twins and I named the buck Lucky and the doe Charm.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I hope she has them today/tonight! That would be GREAT, but I don't think she will. Hoping it is more than her mucous plug though!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

What does it look like? White, yellowish?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It seems to be mostly drying up, but I think she may still be having it.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Hhmmm. Nothing for certain, but I would keep an eye on her. How is she acting?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Trust me, I am! She is acting normal, but still I am checking every once in a while.  This pic is in better focus:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, no noticeable discharge, but her vulva is bright pink and her ligs are barely there. Her udder is also hot and almost full. 

PLEASE, BABIES!!

Day 150


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

nancy d said:


> The iodine at feed store is called Triodine 7.


Sorry if I am hijacking your thread OwnedbyGoats  I am guessing you bought this iodine








I did too for my own kidding kit (I've got does due in just over 2 weeks).

I see nancy d mentions Triodine 7. Will this iodine not work? I (like OBG) thought that since it says it's for use on umbilical cords of newborns figured it would be fine to use. I can't find the triodine 7 on TSC website. I wasn't even going to dip navels (my dad raises goats and has never done it and doesn't have issues) but figured the iodine was cheap insurance and easy to do.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

KMarlow said:


> Sorry if I am hijacking your thread OwnedbyGoats  I am guessing you bought this iodine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is fine!!  I did buy it for my kidding kit. I still figure that it will work "good enough". I actually passed by the Triodine 7, wondering why someone would make up such a name that sounds so much like iodine. LOL! I found it in the horse isle at my feed store, maybe you should look there.


----------



## KMarlow (Mar 3, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> That is fine!!  I did buy it for my kidding kit. I still figure that it will work "good enough". I actually passed by the Triodine 7, wondering why someone would make up such a name that sounds so much like iodine. LOL! I found it in the horse isle at my feed store, maybe you should look there.


My previous post was supposed to show up the picture of the iodine that is from TSC, obviously it didn't work. Guess I should figure out the pictures before my kids arrive! 

When we head back to TSC I will have to look for the triodine7 in the horse supplies.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I spent Friday in the barn with a laboring Boer doe. I can tell you what NOT to bring. I took a thermos of coffee and a box of Fiber One bars thinking I would snack and stay warm. I spent the day running back and forth between the barn and the house to use the bathroom. Not a good plan on my part!


----------



## Jigglypuff598 (Jan 9, 2013)

The triodine7 is 7% iodine and regular iodine I believe is only 3% or something like that. I'm sure using the 3% is better than nothing. The iodine cauterizes the cord to help keep germs from traveling up the cord and them getting naval ill and helps it dry up faster.
Any babies yet?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hazel has *deflated!!!!*


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

And?!?!?!?

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We have twin _*bucks*_... 

When we came in the barn they were up, nursing, wagging their little tails. They are about the CUTEST darn things in the whole world.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:stars: Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yay!! Where are the pics?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, I have been posting pics everywhere else! Here are some that I took. Oh, and now I feel bad, because she ripped when she had them and is very swollen.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great news,

Now we need pictures. 

As for the Iodine, i used whatever I had and used it at least once a day, thanks to the Meth makers we can not purchase Strong Iodine anymore.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, pics are on page 6.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

They are cute
Well worth the wait


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I only knew she was even pregnant for a month! So yes, WELL worth the wait!


----------



## Jigglypuff598 (Jan 9, 2013)

Adorable!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

babies are adorable...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thaanks! They are already climbing on me and sucking on my fingers. <3


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

Those are ADORABLE!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks! I sure think they are cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

They are for sale after weaning! Please contact me by a PM!


----------



## Sapelini (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 3 nannie boer goats that have been weaned for about 4 weeks. Noticed today that only one teat is drying up. The other teat is engorged, it's not hot to touch and just has white cloudy fluid, no clumps, or signs of milk. Any suggestions for treatment to prevent the teat from shutting down and not producing milk in the future?


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

She mat be engorged or have a mild case of mastitus. I would milk her out a bit twice a day to decrease her milk and give her relief. You can just milk some out of the ground. There are meds and remedies for "dry masititus" if you think she needs it. I use natural stuff from Fir Meadow.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, they are absolutely precious!!! How exciting! Enjoy.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I enjoy_ed_

 The boys are sold and Hazel is due once again on November 1st.


----------

